# Expat community in Monterrey???



## mxpxguy220

Hello,

I've been living in Monterrey, Mexico for around 4 months. I have spent a decent chunk of that time staying busy traveling, but now I am starting to settle. I've found an apartment and a job here. As I've begun to settle, I've been feeling somewhat homesick and lonely at times. I am in a year contract at work and do feel want to stay as well.

However, I only work 2-3 hours a day and have a tremendous amount of freetime. I am social, but have a difficult time making friends in the area. Does anyone know of any Expat Community Events, meetings, social outings, or such?

Also, anyone have good ideas for new hobbies or productive ways to kill time? I read a lot and try practicing Spanish, but I'm sick of wasting time online and with videogames.

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

I've only passed through Monterrey, so I can't help with details, but I would suggest that you search for expat hangouts. You might contact some of the foreign company offices, US Consulate, etc. for ideas. Try to find international restaurants and ask the managers if they have expat customers and when. Try to eat there at those times, or just stop in for a drink if they have a cocktail lounge. Check the churches, even if you aren't religious; some may have English language services at a specific time & you could attend and meet people.


----------



## English_learner

*Hola!*

Hi there!

My name is Adrián. I live in Monterrey. I am majoring Translation. I would like to contact you to talk to you. I hope you're having fun living in Monterrey.

Of course, I can help you practise Spanish and get around in this city and moreover, get to know and offer my friendship.


Regards!

Saludos!!!







mxpxguy220 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been living in Monterrey, Mexico for around 4 months. I have spent a decent chunk of that time staying busy traveling, but now I am starting to settle. I've found an apartment and a job here. As I've begun to settle, I've been feeling somewhat homesick and lonely at times. I am in a year contract at work and do feel want to stay as well.
> 
> However, I only work 2-3 hours a day and have a tremendous amount of freetime. I am social, but have a difficult time making friends in the area. Does anyone know of any Expat Community Events, meetings, social outings, or such?
> 
> Also, anyone have good ideas for new hobbies or productive ways to kill time? I read a lot and try practicing Spanish, but I'm sick of wasting time online and with videogames.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mxpxguy220

Adrian,

Great, thanks for responding. Do you use messenger or what is the best way to contact you? My e-mail is
I am enjoying Monterrey. I love it most of the times, like tonight for the Gritooooooooo.

Thanks again, I look forward to talking with you more.

Joel


----------



## English_learner

Sure! This is my e-mail: 

( I have just added yours)

I am looking forward to talking to you, too, Joel.

How did you like el Grito? =) Hope you enjoyed it with tequila and mariachi. 

Saludos!!

Hasta luego, amigo!


----------



## synthia

I have edited both of your posts to remove the e-mail and messenger addresses. It is never a good idea to post these in a public forum.

Once English Learner has five posts, you can use the PM system. If you have enabled e-mail in your profile, you can send e-mails to each other without divulging your addresses to the world.


----------



## theman66

*Hello*

I am in the same situation as you. I am assigned to a position on Cadereyta and am having troubles finding other US citizens to spend free time with.


----------

